# Rival 1 derailleur cage length question?



## fraserdave45 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone can clear up what length derailleur cage I have. I just brought home a 2015 Cannondale SuperX cyclocross bike, and it has the Rival 1x drivetrain. In looking at the on-line spec's for this bike, it plainly says that it has a "short cage rear derailleur", but in looking at the SRAM page for this group it shows this derailleur only coming in a medium or long cage version. I ask this question because I want to go to a larger rear cluster, and want to make sure my derailleur is compatible, as only the medium cage will work with the 11-32 and 11-36 rear clusters. The measurement between the centers of the jockey pulley bolts is 75mm. I'm 99% sure I have the medium cage, I just want to make sure they didn't make an OEM only, short cage model, for my bike.

Thanks in advance to anyone that may be able to help.


----------



## BC in Mid TN (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes you have a Medium cage. I just measured mine and it is 75mm center to center of the jockey pulleys. I'm using it with 11-32. Also for reference I also have an older 10 Speed Short Rival RD and it measures 51mm. 
Best Wishes,
BC


----------



## fraserdave45 (Nov 15, 2012)

BC in Mid TN said:


> Yes you have a Medium cage. I just measured mine and it is 75mm center to center of the jockey pulleys. I'm using it with 11-32. Also for reference I also have an older 10 Speed Short Rival RD and it measures 51mm.
> Best Wishes,
> BC


Thank you!!


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

I also have a sram force 1X drive train and want to move to a 11-32 for my medium cage derailleur but have a question about cassettes. I know sram and shimano are interchangeable but is shifting better on one or the other 11 speed cassettes?


----------

